# Making own honey jar labels



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

I buy rolls of pre-printed lables and use a hand stamp(s) for my information.

The problem with printing your own lables on the computer is that the ink will smear when wetted. If you choose to do so anyway, overspray your printed lable with a clear spray paint.


----------



## John Russell (Aug 8, 2003)

If you really want to do your own........

Microsoft Publisher
Diskett lables
A laser printer. Inkjet sweats and smears every time. 
You can design them at home, and have Staples or Office Depot print them for you if you dont have a laser printer. Works out to 9 cents each or so.

John Russell


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

Prepakackaged bulk (I think mailing) labels from the big boys. THey list an Avery compatible number built into my cheap word processor. Black ink only as the others run more. Use the cheapest hairspray as a fixative, you will have to dry it before application.


----------



## Mitch (Jul 7, 2003)

I got a disk free in a package of avery lables i use.But i keep mine simple


----------



## ekrouse (Aug 26, 2004)

This may be a little more complicated than most responses, but I find the results far superior (like the label found in a store).

I am fairly good with Adobe Photoshop, but just about any photo editing or graphics software will do.

1) I create my labels using the software program. In my case, I took a photograph of the flower which was the nectar source (apple blossom, clover, etc). Then put that into the program showing the label on one side and the text typed in the middle.

2) I printed the label out on plain 20# paper using a color laser printer, for all the reasons mentioned in the previous posts.

3) Cut the label to size.

4) Dilute white Elmer's Glue in a bowl with enough water to make it runny like paint.

5) Dab a sponge in the glue, then on the back of the label.

6) Apply the label to the glass jar. I haven't used plastic jars or bottles, but imagine you would need pressure sensitive adhesive (PSA) instead (it's similar to double sticky tape and sold in art supply stores).


----------

